# Here for some advice



## Heartbroken27 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello! I have been lurking around the boards for a while and would like to finally post and get some advice on my situation.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Welcome, and share what you want.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Welcome to TAM. I hope you find some of the help and advice you a looking for around here. Sometimes imsight from completely different perspectives help us to achieve our own answers. Good luck!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome. Share when you feel able.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome. I hope you get some good insights here.


----------

